# John Fielder is coming to Down River Equipment



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't forget about this great event. 60 people have RSVP'd so far. We can accommodate about 10 more. Please RSVP on our website if you are would like to attend:
John Fielder Presentation & Book Signing - Down River Equipment Company


----------

